# Bellator 106 Pick the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 106 takes place in 6 days Saturday November 2nd at 7:00 PM Eastern. If anyone wants to compete against forum types picking the winners for this card... just send me a pm (or just post here if that's your thing) with your choices for all the fights before the event starts (the only thing you have to pick are the winners). If they add anymore fights to the card try to send picks for the new ones. Whoever gets the most right will receive 5,000,000 credits, and if you get 11 out of 11 it will be doubled. This is a big Bellator show hope you like it.



> Michael Chandler vs. Eddie Alvarez
> Muhammed Lawal vs. Emanuel Newton
> Pat Curran vs. Daniel Straus
> Mike Bronzoulis vs. Joe Riggs
> ...











Picks sent by:

kantowrestler
AlphaDawg
GDPofDRB
SmackyBear
John8204
Trix


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm in for this stacked fight card.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

why not


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Things should be fun!


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Michael Chandler < *Eddie Alvarez *
Muhammed Lawal < *Emanuel Newton*
*Pat Curran* > Daniel Straus 
Mike Bronzoulis < *Joe Riggs *
Mike Richman < *Akop Stepanyan *
Jesse Juarez < *Joe Williams *
Alejandro Garcia < *Cristiano "Soldier Boy" Souza *
*Brandon Halsey* > Hector Ramirez 
*Mike Guymon* > Aaron Miller 
Joe Camacho < *Cleber Luciano *
Darren Smith < *Josh Smith*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for signing up in time Trix and for the greater than/less than thing, makes it easier to see who you picked after I copy paste the picks.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 106 pick results for...

kantowrestler


> Michael Chandler :thumbsdown:
> Daniel Straus :thumbsup:
> Muhammed Lawal :thumbsdown:
> Mike Richman :thumbsup:
> ...


GDPofDRB


> Michael Chandler :thumbsdown:
> Muhammed Lawal :thumbsdown:
> Pat Curran :thumbsdown:
> Joe Riggs :thumbsup:
> ...


AlphaDawg


> Chandler :thumbsdown:
> Curran :thumbsdown:
> Lawal :thumbsdown:
> Riggs :thumbsup:
> ...


John8204


> Michael Chandler :thumbsdown:
> Pat Curran :thumbsdown:
> Muhammed Lawal :thumbsdown:
> Mike Richman :thumbsup:
> ...


SmackyBear


> Eddie Alvarez :thumbsup:
> Pat Curran :thumbsdown:
> Muhammed Lawal :thumbsdown:
> Akop Stepanyan :thumbsdown:
> ...


Trix


> Eddie Alvarez :thumbsup:
> Emanuel Newton :thumbsup:
> Pat Curran :thumbsdown:
> Joe Riggs :thumbsup:
> ...


Here were the fight results...


> Result: Josh Smith def. Darren Smith via unanimous decision (29-28, 29-28, 29-28)
> 
> Result: Cleber Luciano def. Joe Camacho via unanimous decision (30-27, 30-27, 30-27)
> 
> ...


Link

Thanks for playing guys ... we had a big ol' tie tonight, congrats to: AlphaDawg, SmackyBear and Trix. I hope you guys still play with a couple less title fights on the upcoming cards.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I clearly have a long way to go if I'm going to do this for a living.


----------

